# Option-O Lagom Mini



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

A new duck on the block.

Let the speculation begin..


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Baffo said:


> A new duck on the block.
> Let the speculation begin..
> 
> <img alt="Screenshot_20210311-200524.thumb.jpg.75c97bfb322c493ef1711ea49f79b3d3.jpg" data-fileid="54711" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/Screenshot_20210311-200524.thumb.jpg.75c97bfb322c493ef1711ea49f79b3d3.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Interesting, looks like to be only for brew.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> Baffo said:
> 
> 
> > 21 minutes ago, Baffo said:Interesting, looks like to be only for brew.


 @profesor_historia what makes you think that?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Karka said:


> @profesor_historia what makes you think that?


Maybe I am wrong, but the size, and then there is a bigger model, and then the small one doesn't have a system to grind directly in the portafilter...it's just a hunch.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

It also thankfully implies it will be cheaper.


----------



## eyeabee (Mar 5, 2021)

The spec says it comes "With TiN-coated conventional burrs (designed for coarser grind)"

Introductory price appears to be $279 so certainly in the Fellow Ode realm:

https://www.option-o.com/custom/lagom-c38e


----------



## eyeabee (Mar 5, 2021)

I may have missed this when I first looked but the Option O website now has this written on the C38e product page:

"Recommended for *coarse grind applications only*. E.g. V60, Chemex, French Press (not for espresso)."


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> Karka said:
> 
> 
> > @profesor_historia what makes you think that?
> ...


 Good hunch!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

C38 & vertical grind chamber suggests conical?


----------



## dreadnatty08 (Feb 8, 2021)

Grind time is 22-30 seconds for a 18g V60 dose? I'm pretty sure my JX Pro is faster than that.

Interesting they don't even tell you the burr set on the info page.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dreadnatty08 said:


> Grind time is 22-30 seconds for a 18g V60 dose? I'm pretty sure my JX Pro is faster than that.
> 
> Interesting they don't even tell you the burr set on the info page.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Option O and Helor's development teams should have a chat... It seems they've confused which grinder should have a handle vs which one should have a motor...


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

This guy says it's pretty good for espresso too & on the website they say the 48mm burr version will work well if you only grind 2-3 cups a day. Wonder how much cheaper than a Niche it is delivered to UK including taxes.


----------



## Fadingfrontier (Aug 17, 2021)

> 22 hours ago, Enea said:


 I suspect they say that because of the lack of motor power, like with the Fellow Ode if you switch the burrs out to better ones they still don't recommend going too fine regularly. It's a shame with the Ode considering users have complained the stock burrs can't even do fine enough for some Aeropress recipes. This one looks nice and is a great size!

It's 55USD shipping to the UK and assuming 20% VAT is slapped on at customs then it should be approx £388 with the upgraded burrs.


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

Fadingfrontier said:


> I suspect they say that because of the lack of motor power, like with the Fellow Ode if you switch the burrs out to better ones they still don't recommend going too fine regularly. It's a shame with the Ode considering users have complained the stock burrs can't even do fine enough for some Aeropress recipes. This one looks nice and is a great size!
> 
> It's 55USD shipping to the UK and assuming 20% VAT is slapped on at customs then it should be approx £388 with the upgraded burrs.


 That's significantly cheaper than a Niche, looks better too IMO. I'm the only espresso drinker at home and never drink more than 3 in a day, this really looks pretty good to replace my Kinu M47.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I've enjoyed some of his videos before comparing the SSP burrs but he seems massively biased in this video. Like how many times he just mentions the same thing over and over.

It certainly sounds underpowered, it sounds like a hand blender. I wouldn't enjoy listening to that every day! Aesthetically it looks... OK. Don't like the use of white with black, you get the impression they've done that because certain parts were cheaper in white, or they make a white one and have reused parts, that charger and associated parts should be black too.

Good that they're trying though, niche definitely needs some competition but I'd by buying a DF64 with SSP burrs for a similar price in the US. In the UK there's no reason not to buy the niche, it's good value for us.


----------



## Fadingfrontier (Aug 17, 2021)

newdent said:


> I've enjoyed some of his videos before comparing the SSP burrs but he seems massively biased in this video. Like how many times he just mentions the same thing over and over.
> 
> It certainly sounds underpowered, it sounds like a hand blender. I wouldn't enjoy listening to that every day! Aesthetically it looks... OK. Don't like the use of white with black, you get the impression they've done that because certain parts were cheaper in white, or they make a white one and have reused parts, that charger and associated parts should be black too.
> 
> Good that they're trying though, niche definitely needs some competition but I'd by buying a DF64 with SSP burrs for a similar price in the US. In the UK there's no reason not to buy the niche, it's good value for us.


 He seems like a nice and enthusiastic guy but so many coffee YouTubers are so reliant on these these companies to send them stuff to promote. Their reviews always tend to err on the side of nicely shot product demos with a couple of inconsequential niggles added on to give the illusion of impartiality.

For around £120 more in the UK it's definitely worth going for the Niche if you can get your hands on one. I could just about live with this for filter only if I only made smaller batches but waiting so long for it to grind any more than the occasional espresso would get frustrating quick.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Fadingfrontier said:


> He seems like a nice and enthusiastic guy but so many coffee YouTubers are so reliant on these these companies to send them stuff to promote. Their reviews always tend to err on the side of nicely shot product demos with a couple of inconsequential niggles added on to give the illusion of impartiality.
> 
> For around £120 more in the UK it's definitely worth going for the Niche if you can get your hands on one. I could just about live with this for filter only if I only made smaller batches but waiting so long for it to grind any more than the occasional espresso would get frustrating quick.


 Exactly, he comes off like he's being overly positive in hopes he'll get sent one of their expensive grinders. I saw a message flash up that option o had given him some sort of discount and really the video should be taken for what it is - an advert!

I don't understand why option o (and niche and many others) have such awful systems for tracking your grind setting. I mean look at the huge gaps between numbers, how can you expect repeatability there? Something like the adjustment scale on Etzinger's new hand grinder would be perfect. It's surely such a low-cost part of the production but so important.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

newdent said:


> Exactly, he comes off like he's being overly positive in hopes he'll get sent one of their expensive grinders. I saw a message flash up that option o had given him some sort of discount and really the video should be taken for what it is - an advert!
> 
> I don't understand why option o (and niche and many others) have such awful systems for tracking your grind setting. I mean look at the huge gaps between numbers, how can you expect repeatability there? Something like the adjustment scale on Etzinger's new hand grinder would be perfect. It's surely such a low-cost part of the production but so important.
> 
> View attachment 62033


 The gaps on the Niche, option o , etc all are fine, the difference in extraction or repeatability ( time or taste ) is more likely to be a result of grind quality , basket Prep and tamping than , barista than needing a micro meter to get a tasty shot .

If you want a poor adjusment mec look at the Eureka and Mazzer grinders


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> The gaps on the Niche, option o , etc all are fine, the difference in extraction or repeatability ( time or taste ) is more likely to be a result of grind quality , basket Prep and tamping than , barista than needing a micro meter to get a tasty shot .
> 
> If you want a poor adjusment mec look at the Eureka and Mazzer grinders


 Let's agree to disagree! I want a line that lines up with another line, like every other precision tool I've ever used that has an adjustment mechanism. Etzinger has nailed it here and I don't understand why so many grinders are so awful at it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

newdent said:


> Let's agree to disagree! I want a line that lines up with another line, like every other precision tool I've ever used that has an adjustment mechanism. Etzinger has nailed it here and I don't understand why so many grinders are so awful at it.


 Because the manufactures realise it isn't needed and may addd extra costs and adds little in the way of actual functionality ?


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> Because the manufactures realise it isn't needed and may addd extra costs and adds little in the way of actual functionality ?


 It's the equivalent of taking the mm divisions off of a tape measure. It still functions for measuring but results aren't necessarily going to be accurate and repeatable down to the mm.

Having owned many different grinders, mm of difference *does* effect shot time, more so on the flat burr grinders I've used tbf. All that said, you're probably right, that in a cafe environment, most are not bothered about a shot over-running by a few seconds. Thankfully, the only cafes I frequent use extremely good grinders such as the Victoria Arduino Mythos and the Weber EG-1.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

newdent said:


> It's the equivalent of taking the mm divisions off of a tape measure. It still functions for measuring but results aren't necessarily going to be accurate and repeatable down to the mm.
> 
> Having owned many different grinders, mm of difference *does* effect shot time, more so on the flat burr grinders I've used tbf. All that said, you're probably right, that in a cafe environment, most are not bothered about a shot over-running by a few seconds. Thankfully, the only cafes I frequent use extremely good grinders such as the Victoria Arduino Mythos and the Weber EG-1.


 The adjustment mec on a mythos is awful tho , Second only to the Mazzers for Fiume tuning , its just horrid to use, and the Weber has huge gaps beween its markers, how do they make coffee with em.

Re tape measure analogy , the difference those tiny adjustment on the Ertiinger as making to perceived shot time are just as likely to be distribution and all the other variables .


----------



## dsmudger (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello folks! Registered just now, to pile in on this Lagom Mini thread..

I just bought one, based in large part on the reviews you're discussing (Kyle Rowsell and Brian Quan). Upgraded Obsidian burrset. Received it a few days ago. (AMA 🤷‍♂️)

Early days. Maybe it's faulty. Maybe it'll settle in. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.. But oof, my experience doesn't seem to match at all what they've been saying on Youtube. Mine is really struggling and stalling even with supermarket medium roast, at moka pot, never mind espresso grind size.

The screeching and the slowness, I can live with, for the relatively lower price vs. other things I could've had. And I really like the minimalist design, and compact size. (Though you're right about the white cable and insert, those really don't match, but ok whatever.)

But it seems like for espresso, you have to feed it literally 2-3 beans at a time, or it jams and stalls 😳🤕

Assuming no actual defect, it seems odd. Just £5-10 more spent on the motor prob. could've made such a huge difference?

Video:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Get your money back.


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

dsmudger said:


> Hello folks! Registered just now, to pile in on this Lagom Mini thread..
> 
> I just bought one, based in large part on the reviews you're discussing (Kyle Rowsell and Brian Quan). Upgraded Obsidian burrset. Received it a few days ago. (AMA 🤷‍♂️)
> 
> ...


 Thanks, that really says it all!


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

@dsmudgersorry to hear that, maybe the supermarket beans are overly oily and clogging a bit? Let us know how you get on with different beans. You'd hope that those two YouTubers wouldn't put their reputation on the line and bend the truth too much.

Are you UK based? Intrigued to know what the price was imported here including delivery, VAT and duty. Assume it's not far off a niche?

I actually like the look of the thing, it's baffling that they didn't make it twice the size with a bigger motor and the niche burrs (Mazzer Kony 63mm burrs). I'd have swapped for my niche in a heartbeat. I've had my niche since July and it's mostly been great (though it has started sounding very whiny recently) but I still think it's awful looking.

If their original target market was brew only, then who's really going to choose the lagom mini with small conical burrs over something like the significantly cheaper 64mm flat burr grinders like the fellow ode. It seems like they've started pushing the 2-3 espressos a day angle in a desperate attempt to try and increase sales.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

newdent said:


> You'd hope that those two YouTubers wouldn't put their reputation on the line and bend the truth too much.


 I don't expect that they are intending to mislead, but an inherent problem with trying to be early in the queue and therefore have a scoop, is that they're reviewing stuff that isn't fully field tested and deficiencies are not yet apparent.

This is compounded by the fact that they don't really know how to test stuff.

I don't know what reputations they have, I only heard of Rowsell for the first time a month ago, some of the things he says suggest a very recent interest in coffee (not that Youtube coffee content is renowned for solid content generally).


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

MWJB said:


> I don't expect that they are intending to mislead, but an inherent problem with trying to be early in the queue and therefore have a scoop, is that they're reviewing stuff that isn't fully field tested and deficiencies are not yet apparent.
> 
> This is compounded by the fact that they don't really know how to test stuff.
> 
> I don't know what reputations they have, I only heard of Rowsell for the first time a month ago, some of the things he says suggest a very recent interest in coffee (not that Youtube coffee content is renowned for solid content generally).


 I think the Kyle chap has reviewed a fair few grinders but I know what you mean. I think, like many of the YouTubers, he is mostly very positive and probably doesn't want to burn any potential bridges and risk not getting free stuff.

Lance Hendrick has a review of the lagom mini in the works and achine he'll be pretty honest.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

newdent said:


> Lance Hendrick has a review of the lagom mini in the works and achine he'll be pretty honest.


 I don't doubt he will, but again it is the lack of a grounded knowledge & propagation of misconceptions that hinders them both (and most others), however earnestly they believe what they are saying.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Agree

Any content creater has a vested interest.

Even hoffman, there all moneytised.

Atleast Hoff does go into propper testing, but he comes across as someone who would sell his soul, guy lists what hair gel he uses in his adverts, i mean videos


----------



## Fadingfrontier (Aug 17, 2021)

MWJB said:


> I don't doubt he will, but again it is the lack of a grounded knowledge & propagation of misconceptions that hinders them both (and most others), however earnestly they believe what they are saying.


 Hedrick does useful educational videos but I wouldn't take his reviews too seriously. I remember he and a few others favourably covered this glorified Nespresso machine that came from nowhere, then a little while later he does the same with Vario coincidentally on the day it's announced by Baratza, claiming it was the gold standard home grinder. Funny that he said he was going to cover it anyway and only got in touch with them to ask 'permission' before making the video, only for them to send him their shiny new product for free. 🤔

I know it sounds petty but I cut him the benefit of the doubt previously, like when he touted his Sage DB in all these videos and claimed it was because he had a passion for their machines (and not because he worked for them). Now he's rocking the Decent after doing some work with Rao so who knows, maybe he paid full for it as well..

I also get the sense that others like Rowsell and Quan's enthusiasm for coffee is stronger than their actual expertise in it. I can't help but laugh when they go on about these fantastic tasting shots they've poured from whatever machines their promoting but when they show actual footage it's often quite poorly extracted.

I guess it's hard to make a living from YouTube so respect to everyone for their hustle, just wish people were a little more transparent and honest in reviews.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Esp when most dont go into the dynamic of it.

Still waiting for quan to answer a question about ssp burrs on a vid he did


----------



## dsmudger (Dec 29, 2021)

newdent said:


> I actually like the look of the thing, it's baffling that they didn't make it twice the size with a bigger motor and the niche burrs (Mazzer Kony 63mm burrs)


 100%. Twice the size and $100 more, I'd still have bought it, and probably be having a much better time.

Emailing back and forth a bit, they've said it should handle espresso no probs and works perfectly in their testing. But new burrs = more friction, and going fine can occasionally stall it. But only with extremely light roasts and even then, not all very light roasts. They suggested I should season it with ~400g of cheap/expired coffee.

Which I have plenty of, and eh, to be fair, not a whole lot of better things to do with my time, so been doing that the last few days. I don't think it's helped. But they've been quite reassuring that nah this isn't how it's meant to be, no worries we'll swap it if it isn't working right.

Kind of feel like maybe I got a unit that's from before the motor improvements/redesign. By mistake, or 'maybe he wants it for filter and won't notice, let's see'. Have no evidence of either. I couldn't find a serial number on it to compare notes with other people. Mainly just based on the noise matching 'screeching' descriptions I've read about, re: before they improved it. And that it's evidently really struggling with anything but asphalt-roast espresso beans.

Ah well. A day or two more of mucking about with it to be really sure, and I can try a swap.


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Any updates on this little grinder? Anyone else bought it and can share their opinions?


----------



## ediblemanager (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm looking at this grinder and the df64 for occasional espresso use but mostly filter/pourover.

Willing to provide any further updates on how things have been @dsmudger ?


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi, I got mine 2 days ago, 48mm Obsydian burrs

There are some improvements since July 2022!
_Starting_ _July 2022, we have also updated the motor/gear component using reinforced gears to allow the Mini to handle even more demanding espresso applications (e.g. light roasts)._


First impressions:

Unbelievable heavy.
very nice finish.
very low noise.
Little static electricity.
A little detail, I would prefer a black color for the power supply (it's white).

For now, tested a V60 light roast (15gr 30s) and a medium for espresso (20gr 60s), without any difficulty.
A few blows with the palm of the curved hand to bring out the last 0.2gr
Good result in the cup, didn't feel difference with my commandante C40 ( just my feelings).

I have just made a bellows to print, it works very well.
I share it here, enjoy
Lagom Mini bellows by iPa64


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

iPa64 said:


> ...I have just made a bellows to print, it works very well...


Wow that looks brilliant...well done...what did you print it with ? TPU, TPC oe TPE ??


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> Wow that looks brilliant...well done...what did you print it with ? TPU, TPC oe TPE ??


It’s printed with a TPU transparent red from eSun


----------

